

Ecuador says it found a hidden microphone at its London embassy - choult
http://ca.reuters.com/article/topNews/idCABRE9620JS20130703

======
_delirium
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5982061)

